# 3 strain auto, mi5- onyx -auto ak47



## riley (Feb 24, 2010)

High,
   I am new here, ben watching for about a month, but i needed to see if this was legit, and my satisfaction has brought up the idea of sharing with everyone my experience.  The members on this forum have helped me answer many questions, and shone light on the darkness of my ignorance.:confused2:thanks!
    So, i germed 10 mi5, 10 onyx, and 20 auto ak-47 yesterday. put them in little peat pucks, and am waiting so far.  I ordered from attitude seeds, absolutley could not be more satisfied(without a sample anyway):hubba: 
got 5 free fems with my purchase. white widow, train wreck,cheese,king kush( i think) and the church. all have also ben germed in antisipation of may or june, depending on weather.  I also ordered some c-99 f1 this week, but am still waiting. these were not ordered from the attitude.
   I theoretically have unlimited space for my grow, but due to energy costs and odor I have erected 2 small boxes. they are 5 1/2 ft x 5 1/2 ft x 8 ft tall.  currently empty, and 1 is waiting for my autos.  I have my babys in dark till they pop, then 7-10 days floros, 1 week under the 400 hps.  by then i will have my 1000w conversion to fit in my mh ballast. these seem to be high priced(170 $ range) if anyone knows where to get one on the cheap, please hollar.
    I am in soil. 1 part cow manure (wal-mart), 2 part organic compost, 4 part potting soil, 2 part perlite, approx 1 1/2 cup lime. today i ordered enough 2 gallon bags for all my autos, and some five gallon bags for my fems and my c-99 pack. also ordered a soil ph tester, a liquid ph tester, and some superthrive to suplement my nutes.  I have about 4 different lines of nutes, and plan on mix and match the whole grow, till i see something react in that special explosive way.

        MY QUESTIONS TO YOU ALL
is there a good way to ballance my soil ph. if i only feed it the desired ph water and nutes mix, will it eventually ballance out?

should i lower my water ph to counteract my soil ph? (if soil is 8, should i make my water 4.5 until the soil levels out) numbers are just examples

will my seeds germing in cool weather, approximatley 55 degrees, damage them?

will my tap root outgrow my peat puck before my grow bags arrive in about 4 days? (i heard not to transplant or disrupt roots on autos as it stunts there flash of a life dramatically)

pix will follow when theres something worth showing. i will not post a 3 inch plant, but gimme about 10 days
    -


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi riley, I can't wait to see how it goes, sounds like some fun coming! Can you put a heat pad under the germing seeds? Are you germing them in soil outside? Can you bring the peat packs inside where it is warmer? I don't know if the cold weather will damage them, but I doubt they will grow so fast that you will outgrow your peat in 4 days at 55 degrees, brrrrrrrr! 
Best of Luck and GREEN MOJO to your babies.


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool, i'm in for this one. I'll just watch though since i know little yet still but good luck with them.


----------



## riley (Feb 24, 2010)

i have my peat pucks inside, but the temp inside is 55 degrees. I have a heat pad under the tray with the seeds in them, pad is 1/3 the size of the tray, but still causing steam and moisture condensation. the other five fem seeds are in strictly 55 degree weather, no extra heat. the temperature in this room can be controlled, but i was wondering if it was completley necessary just for germing them. when they have popped they will be kept warm.


----------



## riley (Feb 24, 2010)

i am actually worried about my seed molding or decaying before it pops


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 24, 2010)

riley said:
			
		

> MY QUESTIONS TO YOU ALL
> is there a good way to ballance my soil ph. if i only feed it the desired ph water and nutes mix, will it eventually ballance out?
> 
> should i lower my water ph to counteract my soil ph? (if soil is 8, should i make my water 4.5 until the soil levels out) numbers are just examples
> ...



1. I mixed up some of my own organic with just soil at a 3:1 ration with nautral vermiculite and my ph was off. I just watered with 6.5 water and it adjusted itself right out shortly after.

2. I wouldnt say it would damage them as much as slow the growth of the ones that do pop. I've germed at 65 degrees before and the seedlings seem to have better luck when they are at 76-80 degrees.

3. I wouldnt worry so much about that. just transplant once you got a true set of leaves going on. My seedlings outgrew their starter plugs and would just stop growing and die if i didnt transplant them shortly after most of the root system was exposed.

Hope that helps. Good luck man.


----------



## riley (Feb 24, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> 1. I mixed up some of my own organic with just soil at a 3:1 ration with nautral vermiculite and my ph was off. I just watered with 6.5 water and it adjusted itself right out shortly after.
> 
> 2. I wouldnt say it would damage them as much as slow the growth of the ones that do pop. I've germed at 65 degrees before and the seedlings seem to have better luck when they are at 76-80 degrees.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks. I have decided to just heat the room. I was part lazy and part... lazy. This is in the veg room, currently in frozen mode. This is a different room than my 2 boxes. There are other plants that are practically frozen in time until they are needed. some are re-veg, some were simply left in there veg or flower state, and have stayed almost exactley the same for a long time. Some of these frozen girls still have buds on them from way back. 55 % will probable do about the same, I assume. 
    Peace


----------



## riley (Feb 24, 2010)

By the way, I am looking to buy a 1000w hps to fit in my mh ballast.  All of these conversion bulbs are expensive, like $180. I could use some input as to where to get one cheaper.  I saw one for like $100 but got leary because " if it seems to good to be true, it probably is".  Anybody got any ideas where a good one is that is $150 or less, including shipping?


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 24, 2010)

hey riley, check out 1000bulbs.com they have great prices! oh and can we see some pics please? And get the temps up for sure, MJ will stop growing at 55 degrees.. hope this helps 4EVR420


----------



## riley (Feb 24, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> hey riley, check out 1000bulbs.com they have great prices! oh and can we see some pics please? And get the temps up for sure, MJ will stop growing at 55 degrees.. hope this helps 4EVR420


 
Thanks for the link. I put a small heater in the room, sufficent.  I believe temps were 73%. When they sprout they will get the hps, which will take the place of the heater and do a better job warming up the garden. I appreciate all the input I am getting.  Plus, it is nice sharing my enthusiasum with all.  I have read on here to feed my plants a root stimulator, to help initial veg growth. I cant find one, never heard of it.  I have cloning gell, and was considering adding a small amount of it to water to boost root growth. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 24, 2010)

riley said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link. I put a small heater in the room, sufficent. I believe temps were 73%. When they sprout they will get the hps, which will take the place of the heater and do a better job warming up the garden. I appreciate all the input I am getting. Plus, it is nice sharing my enthusiasum with all. I have read on here to feed my plants a root stimulator, to help initial veg growth. I cant find one, never heard of it. I have cloning gell, and was considering adding a small amount of it to water to boost root growth. Any thoughts?



I know with clones you want to use root gel to help them get roots and survive but these arent clones. I dont think ive seen any auto grows using anything like a root stimulator, so if you want to venture away from the auto norm go for it. I personally didnt use anything and the thought never even occurred to me.

I ordered a lineup of auto seeds the other day and you wont believe what they are....................mi5 femmed, onyx femmed, lowlife auto ak47 femmed. lol i just noticed thats your exact lineup for this grow. hope you dont mind  
I also got some DNA 60 day wonder as well.....hoping this strain will be good. I have extremely high hopes for the mi5, onyx, and ak47. cant wait to get some TALL autos.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 24, 2010)

Riley   are tha auto beans fems or regs??  i hope they are reg bc 40 plants in a 5.5' x 5.5' is gonna be super tight...


----------



## riley (Feb 24, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> I know with clones you want to use root gel to help them get roots and survive but these arent clones. I dont think ive seen any auto grows using anything like a root stimulator, so if you want to venture away from the auto norm go for it. I personally didnt use anything and the thought never even occurred to me.
> 
> I ordered a lineup of auto seeds the other day and you wont believe what they are....................mi5 femmed, onyx femmed, lowlife auto ak47 femmed. lol i just noticed thats your exact lineup for this grow. hope you dont mind
> I also got some DNA 60 day wonder as well.....hoping this strain will be good. I have extremely high hopes for the mi5, onyx, and ak47. cant wait to get some TALL autos.


 
I would probably do it on 20% of each strain, but I have never even heard of someone mixing rooting gel with there water.  I was trying to see is this done, is it common, etc. The point of adding it is to give it a "root growth stimulater" but what the hell is that.  never heard of a product specific to root growth other than cloning gel or powder.

For the auto seeds i got all regular, the five freebes ww,train wreck,cheese,the church, and some kush are fems. I also ordered some c-99 f-1 regular, but they have not arived yet. They are a "55" day flower, but I will judge that:hubba:


----------



## riley (Feb 25, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Riley are tha auto beans fems or regs?? i hope they are reg bc 40 plants in a 5.5' x 5.5' is gonna be super tight...


 
There reg seeds, and the plan is to squeez them into the box, then kill all but one boy, I think this will leave enough room for the 17 or so girls I expect. Worse come to worse, extras go in my other box under a 400. I have 2 flower boxes, and a seperate veg room. They are in plugs right now, then into 2 gallon grow bags when they are good and sprouted. I havnt recieved the bags and other goodies i ordered yet, but soon...


----------



## db33322 (Feb 25, 2010)

If you are looking for a good root stimulator is by Advanced Nutrients Piranha it is a bit pricey but well worth the cost IMO another thing that works really well is try to germ or grow you plants in MG seed starter. I'm going to pull up a seat for this sounds like you have some good strains here and lots of mojo to you


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok  some of the autos ive frow have gotten pretty big and they dont grow under hps even so...  Just wanted to make sure you have enough room so your not wasting good $...

 I saw it said you had 2 rooms but i didnt know they were both empty...


----------



## riley (Feb 25, 2010)

db33322 said:
			
		

> If you are looking for a good root stimulator is by Advanced Nutrients Piranha it is a bit pricey but well worth the cost IMO another thing that works really well is try to germ or grow you plants in MG seed starter. I'm going to pull up a seat for this sounds like you have some good strains here and lots of mojo to you


 
Thanks about the juice. This place and the people who help out are invaluable. I have done a few grows before.  I still learn something from this sight almost every day. :cool2: 

You all can expect some pics within 2-3 days. I am not very tech savy, never even used my camera, I have never even used the one on my phone! So it will sake some screwin around to get pics on here. Patience.


----------



## riley (Feb 25, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Ok some of the autos ive frow have gotten pretty big and they dont grow under hps even so... Just wanted to make sure you have enough room so your not wasting good $...
> 
> I saw it said you had 2 rooms but i didnt know they were both empty...


 
From what i have seen 1 room might not even be big enough if there are many girls.  If I get a fluke (GOD PLEASE) like more than 50/50 ratio, i will use both. 

anyone whos grown with hid know a good average width. How many should be in my box? I guessed about 20.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 25, 2010)

It all depends on how they grow bud...  Ive grown Easyryder and roadrunner and both of them got fairly bushy...  

I have a Quicksilver goin now and its only prob 8" radius but 3 feet tall...? supposed to be an auto but Hamster Lewis' didnt auto so i may be having the same problem...


----------



## riley (Feb 25, 2010)

quick question. I looked up piranha and voodoo juice from AN. I cant decide which to get.  I am looking for increased root production to increase my plants ability to suck it up


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 25, 2010)

Riley   Why not just add mycorise to your soil mix???  I know it comes mixed into the promix bx and its a root stimulant...  

Theres pics in my journal, in the last couple pages, of the autos im growin now... just for size reference...  

This run the ER was much larger then the RR but the last run the were both large... I could have only fit 3 of them in a 2'x4' tent...  thats 1/3 of your space and under T5's...


----------



## db33322 (Feb 25, 2010)

The piranha is really good for starting you grow you can use it as soon as you plant your seed or even during germ. The voodoo juice is to be used during the first 2 weeks of the flowering cycle. I haven't tried to use the voodoo juice on any of my auto strains while using the piranha.


----------

